# Stands



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has 2tier 10 and 20 gal stands they could measure for me . Finally finished painting the fish room, Going to lay the carpet this week, then I need to build the stands . If I can get the measurements this would save me time Thanks


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

my metal 20G long stand is 30" wide by 12" deep.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Pat


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My metal stand for my 20H is 26" long, 12.5" deep


----------

